# HO layout , 2 options , which one ?



## stukatown (4 h ago)

Either a shelf layout for 1 track of O Scale in rear of shelf and 2 or 3 for HO in front , with one sightly elevated , or a folding or pivoted 5x9 ho only table that will roll in or outside , depending on heat , pivoted so it fold all most vertical and will roll on casters , to patio , in house through door , or around in garage. Useing pipe and metal framework to make it so , welding required , so I will have to find one around here locally.


----------

